# Skulltronix + bobzilla =



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

I was asked by the owner of SkullTronix (Jerry Jewell) to create a sea-corpsed SkullTronix skull for his new Blackbeard's Animatronic Pirate Chest. More photos here:http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/bobzilla-albums-skulltronix-sea-corpsed-skull.html 
Here is the result....


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)




----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Video...


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

I saw the video a few days ago. Now I know why it looked so cool! You've got this creepy ocean thing down! Awesome work, as always.


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Good grief, that is the craziest thing I have ever seen. Still pictures of it conjured up the word "beautiful" when I first saw it, but the video, oh my stars the video CREEPED me out with the movements showing off the large textures and.. and... oh my, I love that thing. Amazing work.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

You are the king of the sea haunts. Should we call you Davy "Bobzilla" Jones? The video of the final product is great.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Masterfully done piece + masterfully done setting = outstandingly AMAZING!:jol:


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Thanks guys


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

That skull cam out perfect! Nicely done


----------



## scabbie (May 15, 2010)

Totally pro job!!!


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Very nice work Bobzilla, that is truly impressive. The sea look you achieved looked very believable....most Impressive!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

AMAZING!!! ... as always...


----------



## SuperCreep31 (Nov 22, 2009)

i'm not sure how you do it but it's amazing!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I love your work. I know it's just a matter of time before we see your work in the movies.


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Very cool.


----------



## JohnnyAppleseed (Apr 8, 2009)

Sahweeeeettttttnessssss!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

OK Bob ... so when are you going to fess up and tell everyone the truth ... you came by and took this from ME!!!!!!!! :googly:  LOL

You already know what I think of it ... great job as always.


----------



## FRIGHTGUY (Sep 1, 2010)

Beautiful work!


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

Looks fantastic! Just what I expect from one of your creations.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Thanks everyone  Here's the chest at the West-coast show...thanks IMU for the heads up on the video


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

Master and Commander! Another awesome barnacle-encrusted prop. Amazing texture, totally believable.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Thanks 



Sawtooth Jack said:


> Master and Commander! Another awesome barnacle-encrusted prop. Amazing texture, totally believable.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Well, I'm a couple of years late on this post...but oh my....this is great and you are wonderfully talented Robert. I can't get over how REAL the barnacles and corals look. I am closing my mouth now...


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Yeah...I'm a little late to respond, too.
Wow Bob, the skull details are killer!
Love the scene in the video...it's perfect.


----------



## divinedragon7 (May 29, 2009)

Thats amazing, i'd love to see it in a fishtank


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Thank you all very much! 
I'd forgotten all about this thread.


----------

